

A New Kind of Type System - richmok
http://mcdirmid.github.io/2013/06/14/a-new-kind-of-type-system/

======
richmok
Discussed here on Lambda the Ultimate ([http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/4764](http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/4764))

